

Apple Previews Mac OS X Snow Leopard to Developers - alexk
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/06/09snowleopard.html

======
parenthesis
Some more Snow Leopard info:

<http://www.apple.com/macosx/snowleopard/?sr=hotnews>

<http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/snowleopard/>

~~~
mosburger
cool - it looks like they're really going to add ZFS this time. It sounds like
they're putting a lot of focus into server-related improvements, which is an
interesting development.

------
jcromartie
What they're calling "OpenCL" (I could see that name changing, considering
some preexisting libraries) is pretty interesting. They're trying to get
developers to milk _one more core_ out of their machines by offloading general
computation to the GPU. That's really cool.

